# Glen Davis Memorial Race at Jungle Park 10/21/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

In honor of our late friend and racer Glen Davis we will be holding the first Glen Davis Memorial Race at Al's Jungle Park Raceway. The format will be Skinny and Wide tire TJets, AFX Mag and IROC Mustang classes. 

Sunday, Oct. 21, 2012 Track opens for practice @1:00 PM. $6 entry includes Pizza and pop.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

u know ill be there PIZZA YUM YUM and gas lol.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on being there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

bumpity


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude, I'm there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

jverb said:


> dude, i'm there.


duuuuuude


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dooooooooood


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to be there, looking forward to getting back into the racing, not so much looking forward to the gas.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We just received plaques for this event for the top 3 finishers in each class. Thanks, Woody.

See you guys Sunday!

Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i hope 2 win a few of them to stick on my box . so top guys im coming for u we need change.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Change? I got 47 cents in my pocket....


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh oh...Honda putting his racing gear on for this Sunday? Sounds pretty serious about a podium finish!!! I'll be there


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I plan on being there to see Honda take out the fast guys and give us a driving clinic. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL...I almost just spit out my coffee.:tongue:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there maybe corky might show up too.we see how he feels.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Al it could happen. Lol don't waste your coffee. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a great time Al, never met Glen, but if he was a friend of yours, he must be a good guy. Yea i know some of the top runners werent there, but screw it, i will take my first Podium, even just 3rd, I will take it.


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/jakeperish. Some of the videos are up. Pictures are in an album in my profile. I'll try and link them direct soon.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Eleven racers attended the race to vie for plaques. The Memorial Race plaques were generously donated by our friend Woody, who makes them for us. Thank you, Woody. 

Glen's wife Rita honored us by attending the race. We all appreciated that. Thank you, Rita.

Thanks to all the racers who made this another great race event. Tight competiton and great comeraderie makes it a pleasure to host these things. Thanks, guys.

Results:Skinny TJets Laps Wide TJets Laps
1st- Al DeYoung 47 Al DeYoung 53
2nd- Jake Veldhuizen 46 Mike Wontorski 51
3rd- Mike Wontorski 45 Chris Windlow 51
4th- Chris Windlow  44 Darrell Swisher 51 
5th- Jon Swetlik 44 Pat Cole 50
6th- Pat Cole 43 Jake Veldhuizen 49
7th- Darrell Swisher 42 Jon Swetlik 49
8th- Brian Stopper 40 Sam Heitz 44
9th- Andrew Swetlik 38 Brian Stopper 43
10th-Sam Heitz 37 Andrew Swetlik 42
11th-Max Heitz 33 Max Heitz 36


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

AFX Class Results. 1st Jake-61 laps 2nd Pat-61 laps 3rd Al-60 laps 4th Jon-57 laps 5th Mike-55 laps 6th Chris-54 laps 7th Sam-54 laps 8th Max-36 laps 9th Brian-DNF
















IROC Results. 1st Mike-37 laps 2nd Jake-36 laps 3rd Al the Gorilla-35 laps 4th Chris-35 laps 5th Pat-34 laps 6th Jon-34 laps 7th Darrell-34 laps 8th Andrew-33 laps 9th Brian-33 laps 10th Sam-32 laps 11th Max-23 laps(tire blowout)


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, Jake got first place by footage in the AFX race. Also thanks for the day of racing on the Jungle for the last time. Can't wait for the new track. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Pat. The placement of the cars by the plaques threw me off. Fixed.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Al, Jake got first place by footage in the AFX race. Also thanks for the day of racing on the Jungle for the last time. Can't wait for the new track. Pat


What new track?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe I should not have said anything. Sorry Al


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No problem, Pat. It's time to let everyone in the group know.


----------



## Jang Pettigrew (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Al for a great day of racing at the jungle even got to see the ape man racing with us. Can not wait to race on the new track racing season is on. Need to start doing my homework again on my cars. Later Brian


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, There is going to be a new TKO track in the group. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Als track will be a maxtrack.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Rick, There is going to be a new TKO track in the group. Pat


Are you getting a TKO?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No, my mistake. I thought Al was getting a TKO.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

was a good day of racin hope to do it again soon ty al.


----------



## Twilightrd (Nov 8, 2012)

*Glen memorial race*

I want to say thank you to everyone who came to Glen memorial race. Al thank you so much for everything you did for Glen memorial. That was so sweet for all you guys to do that for him. Glen was bless to have friend like you guys.

Thank you again, I hope to see you guys at the slot car show.

Glen's Wife
Rita


----------

